# Extinction



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Some of you have heard me mention extinction when talking behavior. Here's a good article explaining it. http://www.legacycanine.com/terrys-tips/the-powerful-tool-of-extinction.html


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Dave! You always come up with great information.


----------

